# New Lone Star Grillz smoker



## Willhe (Oct 5, 2018)

Any one have any tips on keeping the smoker looking new? 
I seasoned it in this weekend with the proper procedure. How do you all like the tuning plates?


----------



## kelbro (Oct 5, 2018)

Keeping it looking like new? I hope you are joking.


----------



## Willhe (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the help....


----------



## jbellard (Oct 6, 2018)

Keep it covered and cleaned out, especially the firebox. 
Grates need to be scraped, I choose to use my weed burner and burn everything off of it. Figures that heat will kill everything. 
Unfortunately, the heat will usually get the paint peeling off on the firebox. Just part of the gig.


----------



## Willhe (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks jbellard....what brand is yours?


----------



## jbellard (Oct 6, 2018)

Actually I designed it and had it built by the local high school welding class for free!  I just had to supply the parts!!
I got measurements from Dave and the calculator and worked with the welding instructor to make it happen. 
I got it sandblasted and painted but wish I had been able to find a 2000 degree paint (which I did after it was painted) for the firebox because the paint has cracked and peeled some on the bottom of he firebox where it is the hottest. 
Just comes with the territory. Will probably have to wirebrush it and repaint with the 2000 degree paint in another year or so. 
Overall, I am so pleased with how my smoker came out. Airflow is great and the biggest factor to me if you have a well built smoker is to have well seasoned wood.  I have found that white oak and hickory burn waaaaay more consistently and keep my temps more even than other woods. I am getting some post oak in the next couple weeks here from a guy who had it go down in a storm. Can’t wait until it’s seasoned and I can try it with a brisket like Aaron Franklin does.  I got to go to his place last summer and his brisket is the best I’ve ever tasted.


----------

